# Rainbow Eyes!



## strawberryheart (May 28, 2007)

*




**So this is my first tutorial. Most of the pictures are taken with flash, so you can't really see the blush as well as i would have liked. umm, I hope you enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*











What I used​ 






 Face:​ 
* studio stick concealer NC20
* select spf 15 foundation NC20
* studio fix NC25
* physicians formula in green color corrector
* blush in well dressed
* msf in petticoat ​ 
*





 Eyes:*​ 
** paint in bare canvas*
** lancome le crayon khol*
** clinique high impact mascara*
** Carbon e/s *
** nylon e/s *
** bright fuscia pigment, orange e/s, chrome yellow e/s, bitter e/s, lime e/s, jewel blue e/s, parfait amour e/s*​ 
*





 Brushes:*​ 
** 258, 272, 266*​ 

*so i started with an (ew) bare face*


 
*then I applied the concealer to 'problem areas' *



 
*then i blended and got *​ 


 
*I used a sponge to apply select spf to my entire face. *


 
*then i use the 129 brush to apply the green color corrector powder to my cheeks near my nose and on my nose and chin which has some rosy spots i dont like. im not really sure it works very well but i like to think it does.*


 
*then i use the same brush to apply the studio fix*​ 


 
*(flash makes me look super pale!)*​ 
*



*​ 
*now its time for the eyes! i take a itty bitty bit of bare canvas and apply it to my eyelids with my finger.*


 
*and the result...*​ 


 
*Now I apply a shimmery gold cream that i bought in italy (im not sure of the name) with my finger, and use the 272 brush to apply nylon e/s to highlight*​ 




and the result...​ 




woo hoo uh you cant really tell..haha but its there
now i use the (i think) 258 brush (the numbers rubbed off) to apply bright fuscia pigment (which i put into a pot) to the inner corner of my eyes ​ 


 
*now comes orange!*​ 


 
*Now i add yellow (make sure to blend!)*​ 


 
*There should be a little room left in the outer corner of the lid to add the green. I used bitter at first but it didn't show up well enough next to the yellow, so i used lime.*​ 


 
*Now so far, it should look like this*​ 


 
*use the same brush to apply jewel blue to half of the lower lash line (it doesnt look very bright in the picture but it is!)*​ 


 
*then apply parfait amour e/s to the other half and you get*​ 


 
*Line upper lash line with 266 brush and carbon e/s*​ 


 
*and on the lower, i lined the inside with lancome crayon kohl stick eyeliner*​ 


 
*if you have smaller or straight lashes, use a lash curler to get that extra OOMF!*​ 


 
*then apply mascara jiggling the brush side to side begining at the base to the ends. i used clinique high impact mascara sample. (ive never bought mascara, i always just use the sample ones you get for free when you spend so much $! Clinique seems to work well for me)*​ 


 
*now the eyes are done, so far they should look like this*​ 


 
*now for the cheeks! Apply well dressed blush with 129 to apples of your cheeks.*​ 


 


 
*then use the same brush (i only have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to apply msf petticoat along the cheekbone*​ 


 


 
*so far it should look like...*​ 




*now for the lips i used make up forever lip gloss in #14 and applied with my finger*​ 


 


 
*for an extra sparkle i used lancome star gloss on top which is clear with silver flecks of shimmer*​ 


 


 
*the finished product...*​ 




*with glasses...*​ 


 

*and just the eyes...*​ 


 
*whoops, there is an eyelash in the last three pictures. i hope you got some use out of my first tutorial. whew, that was long. thanks for looking! *​


----------



## triccc (May 28, 2007)

wow! looks great! thanks!


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

cute tut! thanks!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 29, 2007)

Great job & great look!  Thanks for taking the time to create & post this!


----------



## mzreyes (May 29, 2007)

great tutorial!! and is that a harajuku lovers hoodie?!!! I want one!! UGH I'm jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## entipy (May 29, 2007)

VERY nice tut and look!! Your eyes are gorgeous!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 29, 2007)

This looks great!!! Wonderful Tut


----------



## gabi1129 (May 29, 2007)

i love this. great tut!


----------



## Hilly (May 29, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## astronaut (May 30, 2007)

Thank you! This looks super fab!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 30, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## Willa (May 30, 2007)

Its superbe!
Just when I wanted to try a rainbow look on me, thank you for showing us how to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to see another Make Up For Ever user


----------



## Showgirl (May 30, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## User49 (May 30, 2007)

*This was the cutest tut ever! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your glasses btw! Really decent pictures and easy to re create! Thanks for posting this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

Looks awesome! I think i'll try this for summer. Thanks!


----------



## JCBean (May 30, 2007)

That's so creative!!! Brilliant tutorial-you'd never guess it was your first. Looks great-and I'm loving the Clinique mascara on you. 

I tried it and it did nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that Lancome lipgloss too, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Jayne (May 31, 2007)

nice tut'


----------



## nongoma (May 31, 2007)

Brilliant tutorial, i'm gonna get the guts to try it myself one of these days....although....

You look so sad in your pictures! SMILE for us...cause im sure you have a stunner of a smile you know!


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nongoma* 

 
_You look so sad in your pictures! SMILE for us...cause im sure you have a stunner of a smile you know!_

 
I knowww, right? You look gorgeous and did a great job. Bust a pretty smile next time, sis!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 19, 2007)

very quick and simple...i love the colours!


----------



## PitchBlackLady (Jun 20, 2007)

Great look! I love your rainbow-eyes!


----------



## Socialite (Feb 17, 2008)

awesome-ness!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 20, 2008)

love the colors..!


----------



## Rockette13 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is awesome!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

I really love this!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

The pic just before the 'the finished product' pic looks so glam!


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 30, 2008)

I love it soo much!! Thanks for posting this

Nadia xx


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 4, 2008)

ahh that's cute! you look cute but you don't smile much do you? 





 want to see your smile


----------

